# Novak XRS



## jozimoto (May 2, 2003)

Has any one used the Novak XRS speed control in a RC18T team. I'm thinking of getting one for my machine which will be used mostly for bashing.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes they are very good!!!!!!!!!! Fast reliable and not too expensive.


----------



## jozimoto (May 2, 2003)

Thanx for the feedback Bud. Vastly appreciated!


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

There may be a slight problem with fit if you use a motor like the Reedy mini max but if you use a speed 300 (or stock) motor you will have no problems. You can still get things to fit but it isn't as optimal in my eyes. 

I like the XRS with the exception of not being able to disable reverse.


----------



## jozimoto (May 2, 2003)

The motor wil be the Trinity Mini Monster for now. I wanted reverse for the convenience. I have a LRP Quantum Sport if I decide to race it. There is no organized racing in our area for this vehicle. The LRP is going in my BRP SC18. Thanx Patcollins for the feedback. I am in the process of building my RC18T


----------

